# New to the site first post!



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm picking up my first pit tomorrow I'm hoping for some advice on food training etc


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Check out all the stickies! Great info here


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your puppy/dog(I assume puppy though?) 
There are a lot of stickies with great information in each section. When you bring the dog home if you don't plan on feeding what the breeder did you need to gradually change over food so as to not upset your dogs tummy. Grain free is always best to go with food wise if you don't go raw.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome and congrats. Feel free to post oic when you take some and ask quetions when you got em...


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's a pic


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww they are so adorable!! Which one is yours? Male or female? Did you pick out a name?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have the bigger darker one on the right. It's a boy I was thinking of Thor.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome - Warning: these dogs are highly addictive!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

soooo cute! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you've come to the right place, you will have a lot of knowledge at your finger tips,

just remember, this is a bulldog website, and EVERYONE has the bulldog is held to the highest standard here, everyone whats the best for you.

but i think you'll see they want whats best for the breed first.

the dudes on here are ok, but can get little harsh sometimes, but you'll see thats the way your gonna want it straight forward and honest,

but the chicks on here are nice, until you get under their skin,
then you'll be put in your place,

that could be a little embarassing, getting slapped around by a chick,
just kidding [not really] but welcome.

just by joining means you want to know more about your dog.

congrats, to you,
ask deisel mom, she was like you at first, now she thinks she's a 
heavyweight like mike tyson.......................


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

beautiful puppy! You will learn alot and possibly even save money by just reading through new and old threads here! welcome and congrats on the cute pupy!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum BReid22, glad to have you aboard. Thor is a good looking pup.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

surfer said:


> you've come to the right place, you will have a lot of knowledge at your finger tips,
> 
> just remember, this is a bulldog website, and EVERYONE has the bulldog is held to the highest standard here, everyone whats the best for you.
> 
> ...


Haha I <3 u! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hi, welcome! I like the name Thor. We have a couple Lokis (my boy being one of them) and at least one Odin so Thor would be in good company amongst the other Norse dogs


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I actually know a little blue pit named Thor. Adorable name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Now that Thor is here any help with whining while in a cage?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BReid22 said:


> Now that Thor is here any help with whining while in a cage?


It may be silly but when I crate train puppies I give them a soft warm blanket, a toy, a chewie, and I put a towel or sheet over the crate so they can't see out. Then I put them in a quiet room like the bathroom or kitchen. Once they are crate trained I keep them in their crates in my room with no issues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> It may be silly but when I crate train puppies I give them a soft warm blanket, a toy, a chewie, and I put a towel or sheet over the crate so they can't see out. Then I put them in a quiet room like the bathroom or kitchen. Once they are crate trained I keep them in their crates in my room with no issues.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I might get some sleep tonight lol sounds good!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Princesspaola21 said:


> It may be silly but when I crate train puppies I give them a soft warm blanket, a toy, a chewie, and I put a towel or sheet over the crate so they can't see out. Then I put them in a quiet room like the bathroom or kitchen. Once they are crate trained I keep them in their crates in my room with no issues.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good post PP. Also, I know it's hard but you have to ignore the whining. If you go to the crate, let him out or otherwise react to the whining while he is in the crate you are enforcing the behavior that whining = attention. It might take a few days but eventually he will acclimate to being in there and will start to see it as a safe space.


----------



## BReid22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Blue buffalo wilderness is that a good choice?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That's what I currently feed my boy. He does good on it. I have nothing negative to say about BB Wilderness. If you want the best of the best, it's either Acana or Orijen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to GP!

So nice to see someone who has just got a pup and wants to learn. There is so much to learn on here.

If you are looking for something specific use the search function, or start a thread. There are some long time dog owners on here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont ever use the crate as punishment tho, because thats what he'll think.

plus you want it to be a pleasurable experience, i like pp train of thought.

and if you go to the crate each time he whines, then he's training you.


----------

